# First impressions - Swift Kon-tiki Fiat 2.8



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi 

After what seems like a very long time I have finally got my hands on the new boogie bus.

I am still struggling for a name, but for now have adopted Drummers phrase of the "Boogie Bus". Possible Brenda the boogie Bus. 

First impressions were very favourable. I was impressed by the lack of engine noise at 60/70 mph. I had been considering a sound deadening kit, but in all honesty, feel my money can be spent on other accessories. 

Vision is good, from an excellent driving position and 4 x exterior mirrors - these are electrically adjusted and the "goldfish eye" ones are very useful.

After collection, I had filled the Gaslow system (2 x 11kg) but when I got home I could smell gas. I opened the cover to see ice forming and obviously there was a leak. I phoned the supplying dealer - Cleveland Motorhomes who advised me what to do with the leak. 

Alas, when Oscar and I went to bed last night, the habitation door would not close! Only with a lot of pursuasion and the threat of the Manchester screw driver did the door close - and then not very well!

so first thing today I phoned Cleveland again, and we have just returned having had the gas system rechecked and the door adjusted. 

The fixed rear bed is very comfy and three rooflights do help keep the temperature down. We slept with them open last night.

Hopefully, our teething troubles are behind us and we can get on with our plans! 

A few pics are on our photo page - more to follow!

Rapide561


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rapide561

Hope you enjoy your new toy.

I'm a little concerned to hear of a dealer handing over a M/H with a serious gas leak (if it's enough to form frost it's serious). Could you enlighten us on what the problem was and why it wasn't picked up in the pre-delivery check?


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Russel
You must be over the moon, I know the feeling you are going through it is     and more     
I will have a look at your pics. Just in case it does not show, what layout is it?

Steve


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

Chuffed for you now you've got your baby, iron out the niggles and enjoy!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Kon-tiki*

Hi all

The layout is the 665 - fixed double at the back that lifts up and has loads of storage underneath. I was going to get a 645 - U shape lounge but Jim pointed out the disadvantages of making up a bed every night for 6 months. I amended the order to the 665. Put another way, it was brill to just flop into bed last night and not have to move any cushions about etc!

As far as the gas leak goes.....

Basically, I went to the garage and filled up with LPG for the Gaslow system. I remembered often getting a bit of a pong when I filled the Compass so I thought nothing of it.

When I got home, I put the boogie bus on the drive and went back out to see her a few minutes later. The smell of gas was awful. I opened the locker and I could hear a hissing and also saw ice forming.

I phoned Cleveland Motorhomes and the chaps there suggested I make sure all the nuts were hand tight plus about half a turn tighter with a spanner. Unfortunately Rapide561 has no spanner and so had to go and buy one!

You have got me thinking now, Ken & Jen. This system cannot have been tested can it? Or can it? could the "jostling/movement" of the van have caused a nut to move slightly?

Anyway, all rectified now but I am a bit puzzled how a gas leak could have gone undetected!

Rapide561


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rapide561

I hate to pour a damper on your delight at collecting your new M/H but it makes you think doesn't it?

I think - what could have happened if I had been in your situation - I have virtually no sense of smell - would I have detected the leak like you did? The consequences could have been horrific when I lit up my big fat cigar to celebrate the arrival of my new pride and joy.

Of all the things that should be checked - and double checked - on any new van are the electrical and gas installations. As for the nut coming loose with the movement of the van, you're being far too forgiving - it's not really feasible is it? Otherwise there would be motorhomes going up in flames on a daily basis. Was there a sticker in the gas compartment certifying the gas system integrity? If so whoever put it there should be out of a job now.

Dealers make a lot of money out of each M/H they sell and they have a moral and legal duty to ensure that they provide a service that is competent and most of all safe. In my industry an incident such as this would be statutarily notifiable to the Health & Safety Executive as a "near miss" and the company responsible would be subjected to a thorough investigation. I wonder if a similar arrangement applies to installers of mobile gas equipment?

Perhaps one of the motorhome dealers who regularly read these pages would care to comment - perhaps Cleveland Motorhomes themselves?

My sincere apologies for having to take the gloss of your happy day, I hope that your teething problems are now well and truly sorted - but I can tell you that if this incident had happened to me (and I were still alive) there would have been one hell of a stink kicked up - and it wouldn't just have been the stink of the propane!


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Glad to read that you now have your new pride and joy Brenda the Boogie Bus  
Pity about the gas leak and the dealers need shooting for not making sure that all was ok and likewise with whoever fitted the Gaslow system.
Happy travelling
By the way we are now in Slovenia and at a wonderfull campsite belonging to a Hotel that has thermal pools (in camping cheque book) First town over the Hungarian border into Slovenia at Levanda. As we are in the campsite it is free to go into the thermal pools, such bliss.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gasleak*

Hi Ken & Jen

Maybe I have been a bit soft on this one, but at present all is well.

I have sent a letter asking Cleveland to clarify the testing etc.

In the meantine, they are refunding the cost of my trip to their premises in respect of diesel used.

As you say however, it does make you think and I have since been advised that I probably should not have tightened the nut myself as this may have invalidated any warranty. I am looking into that.

If I started a "guns a blazing" approach, would I be in any better position today than I am? But I do hear what you are saying and appreciate your post.

I will keep you updated.

Meanwhile, more pics have come!

Rapide561


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Rapide
What is you first trip then? Are you going to make it to Snellys birthday bash on saturday? Oh go on you can give it a proper try out.

Steve


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Rapide, I can certainly agree with your sentiments over your gas leak problem. I can only say that firm i work for doesnt allow ANY van off our premises (new or S/H) without a comprehensive gas check. It is not worth me risking my qualification & certificate to not do a proper job. You can always insist on seeing the workmans gas safety certificate, if he hasnt got one then he breaks the law. Please note that the firm does not have to be CORGI registered unless they operate rental vans. Sad to say we are constantly rectifying faults for customers who have had unsatisfactory dealings with other dealings. Anyway enjoy it now you've got it


----------

